# Other > Fun and games >  Celebrity Crush?

## Suzi

I've been on the phone to one of the lovely team tonight and I've found out their celebrity crush... Guess who has a "thing" for Mr Ramsey?

----------


## Suzi

And another pic for you to have sweet dreams with....

----------


## Paula

Got to be Angie  :O:

----------


## Suzi

My lips are sealed.......... lol

----------


## Stella180

My money is on Angie

----------


## Suzi

So, who are your celebrity crushes?

----------


## Angie

Spill the beans everyone who is yours since you now know mine lol

----------


## Jaquaia

Kelly Jones  :(inlove):

----------

Angie (15-05-21)

----------


## Stella180

I think you all know Paula and I share one in Jensen Ackles

----------

Angie (15-05-21),Paula (16-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

Erm, pics please....

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Suzi

Sorry lovely, can you do them as links, not as attachments as that eats up data  :):

----------


## Stella180

I also like Shemar Moore aka Derek Morgan from Criminal Minds

----------


## Jaquaia



----------


## Stella180

> Sorry lovely, can you do them as links, not as attachments as that eats up data


Sorry I was being lazy.

----------


## Suzi

Lol...

----------


## OldMike

Mr Ramsey? it ain't me, a choice between Mr Ramsey and a cauliflower gimme the cauli any day  :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

If it's guys you're after I adored this guy and I've got lots of his LP's.

Am I allowed to post videos on this thread? If not I'll invoke the old guy protocol and will post it  :O: 

Val Doonican - Walk Tall

----------


## Knowle

Since I was teenager - I have always had a huge soft spot for Gillian Anderson from her days as Dana Scully on The X-Files (one of my favourite shows ever).

----------

Stella180 (16-05-21)

----------


## Paula

Mmmmmm Dean....

I met David Essex once, I was so starstruck I literally couldnt speak. Those eyes  :(inlove):

----------

Stella180 (16-05-21)

----------


## Suzi

> Since I was teenager - I have always had a huge soft spot for Gillian Anderson from her days as Dana Scully on The X-Files (one of my favourite shows ever).


OMG Me too!! She still is gorgeous!

----------

